# First use, what a pleasure



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, this is one of the tools that makes you a Festool believer. Yes, it's crazy expensive. Yes, you CAN do something roughly equivalent with a good dowel jig. Yes, you can make a "better" joint with hand tools. But once you build a substantial project with it, you will be a believer. It's so accurate, so easy to use, so well built, and it does such a good job of joining two pieces of wood together that you just have to smile after putting your project together.


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

I bought the 700 version and the Senco adapter for the 500 bits and have yet to use it. Had a project lined up and then I got sent on a surge deployment. Have you tried table top or panel glue ups with it yet?

Roger


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I've done a table top (thick). Works great. For any panel task, mostly what you are getting is alignment assistance, but the smaller dominos are great at that. I also used my 500 with the SIPO tenons on some raised beds. That also was great.


----------



## BuffaloBrewer (Feb 28, 2016)

if buying the domino assortment check the amazon.de site for some better prices. it will take a while to ship, but the savings are pretty good.


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

> I ve done a table top (thick). Works great. For any panel task, mostly what you are getting is alignment assistance, but the smaller dominos are great at that. I also used my 500 with the SIPO tenons on some raised beds. That also was great.
> 
> I've had the 500 joiner for a couple of years and really like it for putting frames together. It's fast, accurate and very clean. But one feature still baffles me. The product includes a pair of extensions for consistently aligning holes when edge joining, but the owners manual recommends using the extra width feature to account for "manufacturing variation." If I use this feature I find that I I often end up with misaligned holes, whereas if I draw lines and cut to the line instead I am much more likely to get a good alignment. What am I missing?
> 
> ...


----------



## ShawnMcG (Apr 14, 2018)

i love mine and can't wait to start using the new knock-down connectors


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought mine two years ago to build a bed frame. What a dream to use. I love mine.


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

One nice trick I have learned is to buy the 10mm cutter and open the width to maximum and then make my own dominoes to fit, which is relatively easy. This expands the range of the machine considerably.

Michael


----------

